# Looking for pistons



## dubaff73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Im looking for a .020 piston...anyone know of a place to get them?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!What engine are you working on?


----------



## dubaff73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks I appreciate it. Its a 1950 L model, 5.5hp. I busted the flange off the exhaust and when I went to pull the jug off to weld it, I found a nice chunk taken out from the bottom of the jug and the piston! Almost like it threw a rod or when someone put it in last time they let the jug fall to the side and it fell on the rod..... who knows? anyones found a new jug but am having a hard time finding pistons to match.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I would have the piston measured for diameter,and distance from the top of the piston to the center of the pston pin,then you can compare it to newer types of pistons.I'm presuming that it has a cast-iron cylinder,so make sure the piston is for a cast-iron cylinder,also.Check the diameter of the pston pin,also.An auto machine shop should be able to match-bore the cylinder to the piston.You should also measure the stroke(piston travel),from top-dead-center,to bottom-dead-center.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

My father, now deceased, said that the piston used in the older gravely engines was a common automotive piston. If I recall correctly, he said it was a piston from either a Packard or Studebaker automobile. You might try looking at those for a match.


----------



## dubaff73 (Jun 6, 2011)

knowing how these machines were built, I wouldnt doubt it. Thats what I love about the gravelys. Simply machines. With a PITA cast iron jug.....


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

Contact Richard's Lawn and Garden at 304 927-4550 or 1-800 827-4551 or [email protected] He has .020 piston listed at $89.00. Part # 12570.


----------



## dubaff73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Got it in off Ebay for 30 bucks. Installed and ready to rock!....as soon as i put everything else onto the tractor.....


----------

